# Has anyone installed this rear roof spoiler!?



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

I'm kinda interested in this rear roof/window spoiler! I'm wondering if anyone can give me any info as in the ease of installment and any other reviews you've heard!

Fit Chevrolet 2010 2015 Cruze Onzigoo Glass Wing Rear Roof LED Spoiler Black | eBay
















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

KY.JellyRS said:


> I'm kinda interested in this rear roof/window spoiler! I'm wondering if anyone can give me any info as in the ease of installment and any other reviews you've heard!
> 
> Fit Chevrolet 2010 2015 Cruze Onzigoo Glass Wing Rear Roof LED Spoiler Black | eBay
> 
> ...


Looks interesting... and only $130. Might be cheap garbage though.


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

.Cody said:


> Looks interesting... and only $130. Might be cheap garbage though.


Yeah I looked at the ad again and was thinking the same thing! I don't understand how the wires get hidden...plus I was hoping someone with loads of cash might have purchased and tried it and had some info on it before I bought it 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ChrisWorldPeace (Jun 24, 2013)

To wire it up you'd have to go thru the rear window seal


----------



## phantom (May 20, 2011)

here's an ad where it includes installation pics....

Chevrolet Holden Cruze 2008~2014 LED Rear Wing Roof Spoiler Black Color


here are the install pix from the above ad.... I just posted the URL below as it is one huge image file...



http://www.knbox.com/files/_editor_uploads/1427701138.jpg



HTH,
phantom


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Can you say "leak"?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

On top of leaks, i have noticed that when moisture is on the rear glass in the am, the wind blows over the roof and cleans the rear glass ( we really need a rear glass wiper) SO WITH THAT SPILER THE AIR WILL NOT MOVE OVER THE GLASS AS WELL AND WONT BE AS CLEAR


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> On top of leaks, i have noticed that when moisture is on the rear glass in the am, the wind blows over the roof and cleans the rear glass ( we really need a rear glass wiper) SO WITH THAT SPILER THE AIR WILL NOT MOVE OVER THE GLASS AS WELL AND WONT BE AS CLEAR


Not necessarily, this spoiler might generate enough turbulence that the rear window gets cleared. The only way to really tell is to put the car in a wind tunnel with and smoke test the air flow.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

maybe so. wish i had access to a wind tunnel lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> maybe so. wish i had access to a wind tunnel lol


You can mimic a wind tunnel by taping small pieces of yarn on the rear window and filming how they move from inside the car. Yarn just lying there means no airflow is occurring at that spot. Yarn that gets pushed around will point in the direction of the air flow.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ehh im lazy lol. i do like the spoiler but like others have said cutting into the glass seal is a no go for me


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> ehh im lazy lol. i do like the spoiler but like others have said cutting into the glass seal is a no go for me


That's what I was trying to find out was if I had to go through the window seal and I'm not bout that life either! If there woulda been a different way to install it than I think it would look pretty BA! Lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

no amount of downforce or looks will make me cut any seals or gaskets lol. looks great but trade off is too big for me as well.


----------



## cruzinred92 (Dec 4, 2013)

Did anyone look at the link phantom posted? It may all be in korean but the pics still tell the instructions. You dont cut into any seals to install. It runs the wires right under the rubber flap of the passenger side rear glass and into the trunk under its seal. All hidden and no cutting...


----------



## KY.JellyRS (Aug 14, 2015)

cruzinred92 said:


> Did anyone look at the link phantom posted? It may all be in korean but the pics still tell the instructions. You dont cut into any seals to install. It runs the wires right under the rubber flap of the passenger side rear glass and into the trunk under its seal. All hidden and no cutting...


Do you have a link to it? I'd be interested in seeing it! 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

cruzinred92 said:


> Did anyone look at the link phantom posted? It may all be in korean but the pics still tell the instructions. You dont cut into any seals to install. It runs the wires right under the rubber flap of the passenger side rear glass and into the trunk under its seal. All hidden and no cutting...


I did look. You're still impacting the seal around the rear window. Short of using an inductance based power transfer there is no way to get the power to the spoiler without poking through somewhere.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Where in the install steps does it show drilling any holes in the weather striping?


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

evo77 said:


> Where in the install steps does it show drilling any holes in the weather striping?


Ever try to reseal an envelope? The steps you showed pull up the seals to push the wiring through from the outside to the inside. While no cutting is required you still risk damaging the water tightness of the rear window seal.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Digging up an old(ish) thread I know, but once I can get a good deal on one of these (hate that shipping fee) I'll get one and let people know how the install went....to me it doesn't look like any seals are actually broken, it only pulls up that filler piece between the window and body metal, which only seems to "clip" in which I wouldn't think a seal would clip, it would be adhered, and then the wire goes into the trunk, not the passenger compartment, so honestly I'm not worried about leaking...I could be wrong, I'm not an expert, but I'll be the guinea pig :th_salute:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have this, and had it installed for about a week. No damage to the weather stripping whatsoever. Ya'll are overly paranoid.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

Smurfenstein said:


> I have this, and had it installed for about a week. No damage to the weather stripping whatsoever. Ya'll are overly paranoid.


I kinda figured it wouldn't damage anything....got any pics? Would love to see it on a cruze other than the stock photo.


----------



## LS6rally (Dec 2, 2014)

^X2


----------



## inssane (Jun 20, 2011)

Be careful.
First off $50 shipping, lol.


More importantly, I have seen these from other vendors and if you read carefully (not on the link up top) it's actually just reflective LED 'effect' and not an actual LED bar. Looks cool, but moreso for a hatchback.


There is some cool, quality stuff on ebay (even international sellers) but be careful.
Nick


----------

